# TivoWebPlus won't run automatically anymore



## Porterx (Sep 8, 2002)

I've been searching and can't find an answer.

My problem is that i ran tweak.sh on my zippered tivos and now tivowebplus won't run automatically anymore. it will run if i start it from bash.

Would someone please look at my author file and tell me where it's wrong. I've tried various things as you can tel with no luck.

```
#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
iptables -F
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/busybox/setsid bash < /dev/ttyS2 &> /dev/ttyS2 &
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.2.105 192.168.2.1  
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/enhancements/netserver

#############################################
# starting tserver
/hacks/tserver

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
export HOSTNAME=Bottom
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
# export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP
# /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
	sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

# Connect to the gotomydvr server:
  if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
	  /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
  fi
```
Thank you,
Porterx


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't have access to my Tivos to compare,but try switching the active TWP commands.
Make:

```
#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
export HOSTNAME=Bottom
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
# export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP
# /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
```
Into this:

```
#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
#export HOSTNAME=Bottom
#/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
```
Also make sure your twp is in a folder called "TivoWebPlus" -- it is case senstive.


----------



## Porterx (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks for your reply. I finally ran tweak.sh for the third time and it took.

This is what's in author:

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
export HOSTNAME=Top
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

This tivo is called Top.

Porterx


----------

